# Brandenburg Gate ( i think )



## ellis995 (May 6, 2009)

hi guy's

I hope this is in the right place

when my father was alive he served in Germany ( the month the wall was started ) Borneo ( where he saw action ) as well in Hong Kong ( he saw action )

In Germany there is two T-34 tanks on either side of the Brandenburg gate. inside is the two crews of the Russian tanks,sealed inside.

He also guarded Hess in Spandau prison.

He was in the DLI ( DURHAM LIGHT INFANTRY ) 

thanks for looking

Keith


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2009)

Yes the two tanks are located on the former east side of the Brandenburg Gate. I have pictures of them. The crews however are not sealed inside as far as I know.


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2009)

Hi Adler!
Could you post those pictures please?


----------



## Hesekiel (May 7, 2009)

I think you mean this ?
The T-34 are not at the Brandenburg Gate.You can see them at the Soviet Memorial at Berlin Tiergarten (It is near the Brandenburg Gate)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2009)

Hesekiel said:


> I think you mean this ?
> The T-34 are not at the Brandenburg Gate.You can see them at the Soviet Memorial at Berlin Tiergarten (It is near the Brandenburg Gate)



There are two T-34s on the other side of the Brandenburg Gate (the former east side). I have seen them there several times including the last time when I was there in 2007. I will dig the pictures out.


----------



## Hesekiel (May 7, 2009)

Maybe they have removed them? I was in Berlin at March 15th this year and there were no Tanks there... Only the two at the soviet memorial....

Even on Google earth you will see the two at the memorial..
The memorial is app. 300 meters west of the Brandenburg Gate....


----------



## comiso90 (May 7, 2009)

Id be surprised if they are still there... now that Germany is united, why would you want such a prominent symbol of a humiliating total defeat and the subsequent occupation? The tanks belong in a museum. i wonder what the history of those particular tanks are? I suppose they were apart of the original Berlin conquest? The monument is fine but they tanks seem out of place...

I have photos of them too... it was cool to see my first T-34.

.


----------



## Hesekiel (May 7, 2009)

In the descriptions of the memorial you can read that the Tanks and the Guns was part of the fight of Berlin....
Well.. This is a Russian Memorial with a soldiers cemetery.. So the Tanks and the Guns will have the function as "Gate-Guards".. Think they at the right place there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Id be surprised if they are still there... now that Germany is united, why would you want such a prominent symbol of a humiliating total defeat and the subsequent occupation? The tanks belong in a museum. i wonder what the history of those particular tanks are? I suppose they were apart of the original Berlin conquest? The monument is fine but they tanks seem out of place...
> 
> I have photos of them too... it was cool to see my first T-34.
> 
> .



No they are still there (atleast in 2007 they were). I will dig the pictures out. They are of course not right next to the Brandenburg Gate but a couple of hundred meters away.


----------



## ellis995 (May 7, 2009)

hi guy's 

Sorry if i have started something.

it is only what my father said to me when i was a child.


----------



## Hesekiel (May 7, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No they are still there (atleast in 2007 they were). I will dig the pictures out. They are of course not right next to the Brandenburg Gate but a couple of hundred meters away.



Then you mean 100% the two at the Russian Memorial.... These two are the only in range of the Brandenburg Gate and they were there 2007 also


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2009)

Hesekiel said:


> Then you mean 100% the two at the Russian Memorial.... These two are the only in range of the Brandenburg Gate and they were there 2007 also



Those are the ones we have been talking about all along correct? At least me and thread starter have been talking about them.



ellis995 said:


> hi guy's
> 
> Sorry if i have started something.
> 
> it is only what my father said to me when i was a child.



No you have not started anything. It is interesting conversation and nothing else.


----------



## Marcel (May 8, 2009)

A few of my pictures. In the first you see there are 2 T34's:


----------



## ellis995 (May 8, 2009)

nice pics everybody 

i have never been to see them the only place i have been to across the channel is st omare in France years ago


----------

